# Vids: Enterprise-F HD and CrossOver Prologue



## Fuzzy Modem (Aug 8, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRS0MZwnvnY&feature=plcpBy popular demand 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKGS00aq7wE&feature=plcp
I'd love to have your thoughts!


----------



## Fuzzy Modem (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm running into a big problem with maybe half the people who watch  the CrossOver video. They think the planet is Earth, despite my attempts  to make it visually distinct. I think a big part of this is that I  start the narration with "Our Sun." The solution is to name the planet,  something I've been resistant to until now.


I'm considering hijacking the legend of Tír na nÓg. "Land of the Young"  the most popular of the Otherworlds in Irish mythology. 

 Tír na nÓg was considered a place beyond the edges of the map where  happiness  lasted forever. It could be reached by either an arduous voyage or an  invitation from one of its fairy residents, Tuatha de Danann (the Masters, who I would rename) 
 The story goes that if you visit Tír na nÓg, then return to Earth,  300 years will have passed. This fits nicely with the time dilation that  occurs with light speed travel.


As it may be overly  presumptuous to utilize an aspect of someone's culture for my own  purposes, I'm also considering changing the names slightly, possibly by  going back to the old Irish roots, and interpreting how the language may  have evolved differently on this alien planet.


Does this sound like a good idea to you? Why or why not?


-


Also,  I'll be looking for voice actors (ideally Irish or Scottish, bull I'll  consider anyone) to narrate the revised exposition, if you are  interested.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 9, 2012)

The opening shot on the first video is excellent - is this all your own modelling??


----------



## Fuzzy Modem (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks  Yep, all my work, except the music and sound effects.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 9, 2012)

Yeah, I recognised Two Steps From Hell "Freedom Fighters", used on the most recent film's trailer. 

Anyway, impressive work - got to see modelling on the forum.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem (Aug 10, 2012)

Someone mentioned Marvel's Thor, so now I feel better about this new draft:

-
*Tír na nÓk,  home of the Ancients. Your people call it HVS3k.


In Earth’s infancy, a tribe of humans was summoned to this world.

My ancestors.

The Ancients showed us the secrets of the universe, and taught us how to bend reality to our will.*

As they dwindled, their power faded

and the gateway home was sealed.

When the last of the *Ancients* died

the world slowed to a halt.

Forests burned and oceans boiled.

We *endured* by mastering the power of the *Ancients*

and the more we learned,

The more we prospered.

On the Nightside forests withered and oceans froze.

None survived.

Back on Earth, tales of this world faded into myth.

*You* developed advanced technology,

and built ships that could cross the stars.

One such vessel stumbled upon this world,

and crashed on the Nightside.

In time,

*these castaways* flourished.

*You built a kingdom in the dark.*

The Great Barrier divides Night and Day,

preventing contact between *our* two Empires.

Until now...

-

*Tír na nÓk Is pronounced like this: http://www.forvo.com/word/tír_na_nóg/#ga
but with a “k” rather than a “g” as that is closer to the Old Irish.*


----------



## Fuzzy Modem (Aug 10, 2012)

Here it is broken into parts for two narrators:

- 

 Narrator #1 (male):


 The Master’s world was once a paradise.


 They gathered my ancestors from Earth at the dawn of our civilization.


 The Masters showed us the secrets of the universe,


 and taught us how to bend reality to our will.


 As they dwindled, their power faded,


 and the gateway home was sealed.


 When the last Master died,


 their world slowed to a halt.


 Forests burned and oceans boiled.


 We were able to endure by studying their knowledge.


 and the more we learned,


 The more we prospered.


 On the Nightside forests withered and oceans froze.


 None survived.

 -

 Narrator #2 (female):


 On Earth, tales of this world had faded into myth.


 We developed advanced technology,


 and built ships that could cross the stars.


 My ancestors stumbled upon this world,


 and crashed on the Nightside.


 In time, the castaways flourished.


 Our city is a warm light in the cold darkness.



 The Great Barrier divides Night and Day,


 preventing contact between our two Empires.


 Until now...


 -


 I  haven't named the planet, but I think that I’ve clarified that it’s not  Earth, and I can hint at its mythical associations subtextually later.


 What do you think?


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks really good, FM. Tir-na-nog is well known in Ireland, obviously, but I'm not sure how familiar it is across the world. Though it was mentioned in Titanic.  Worth looking at the legend of Oisin, who returned from it and, when his horse stumbled, put his foot on the ground (there's so many Oisin's graves in Ireland, it must have been a very big foot...) and aged and died. I don't know if that ties in with any of the allegory's you're hoping from. 

(Can't help with the accent, mine's a terrible, harsh Northern accent, a million miles from the nice brogue you need... )


----------



## Fuzzy Modem (Aug 10, 2012)

I'd love to hear it, none the less 

Thanks for the input. I've removed the name Tir-na-nog from the narration, but I'll still be using it as the basis for the civilization, and the legend of the Masters (Tuatha De Dannan.)

The story of Oisin fits nicely with the effect of time-dilation on light speed travelers 

I'm tempted to have one of my characters tell the story to another. It's a love story after all, and I'll be going for a star-crossed lovers theme myself.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem (Sep 30, 2012)

What do you guys think of this music?


----------



## alchemist (Sep 30, 2012)

I quite like the Celtic aspect of it, but I don't think the guitar melds too well with it. I'd probably expect it to become a little more up-tempo near the end (sorry  ). It's only one opinion.

Edit: love the Enterprise vid!


----------



## Fuzzy Modem (Sep 30, 2012)

The musician did provide a guitar-less version. I'll try it out.


----------

